# Spot



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Does anyone have one of these? I'm thinking of getting one but am not familiar with them. Is there a signal strength indicator and do they seem to work well under a tree canopy? Will they work where a cell phone won't? I've read some mixed reviews. Thanks!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

We use the older version and have used it in the mountains of Wyoming and Colorado and it has worked fine.

The old version only lets you send a preesteablished message. The new version works with your smartphone and lets you send messages as you choose, however it is still a one way communication.

Still looking at the new version.


----------

